# A good RNC breakdown from John Danaher - other tips?



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 6, 2021)

I happened across this video on rear naked choke. He does a great job of breaking down the mechanics and describing some of the failure points. For those with significant experience in this technique, what other tips do you find commonly useful as folks are working on this?


----------



## dunc (Jun 7, 2021)

The details John shares here are awesome
In terms of sport JJ (and the RNC being pretty much from a back take): I find it best to be prioritising keeping control and preventing escapes. This means focusing on preventing his head progressing to the mat by controlling his shoulder/arm and hips
When dealing with an experience defender you have to be switching your attacks / controls etc and constantly scooping yourself underneath them until you can get an entry
Broadly speaking you tend to go for chokes from the back by controlling one of his arms with yours & ideally progressing this to controlling with one of your legs
In terms of non-sport training: there are much easier ways to open up the space on the neck to enter in


----------



## drop bear (Jun 7, 2021)

dunc said:


> The details John shares here are awesome
> In terms of sport JJ (and the RNC being pretty much from a back take): I find it best to be prioritising keeping control and preventing escapes. This means focusing on preventing his head progressing to the mat by controlling his shoulder/arm and hips
> When dealing with an experience defender you have to be switching your attacks / controls etc and constantly scooping yourself underneath them until you can get an entry
> Broadly speaking you tend to go for chokes from the back by controlling one of his arms with yours & ideally progressing this to controlling with one of your legs
> In terms of non-sport training: there are much easier ways to open up the space on the neck to enter in



Even in terms of sport. You can just try to scrape their nose off with your ulnar.


----------



## Hanzou (Jun 7, 2021)

One fun tip I learned is that if you have back mount and need to raise their head up to expose their neck, you can place your hand on their forehead and pull back, that lifts their head back and exposes their neck for the choke.


----------



## dunc (Jun 8, 2021)

This is maybe a helpful video





Here you can see Gordon Ryan controlling the back and working for RNC
It’s a masterclass in how to maintain back control also it may be illumintaing to ask yourself why, at the most elite level, Gordon isn’t using these kind of things


----------

